# si bien (= a pesar)



## antoniozg

Buenas Noches:

Quisiera saber cómo se diría en francés la preposición "si bien". Si es traducida de manera literal al francés, tendría el significado de "a pesar".

Gracias


----------



## lillaspana

si no me equivoco, "si bien" en español significa "aunque"... 
"_si bien_" en francés no significa nada ( "_si bien que_" significa "así que")

Para traducir :
aunque + subjuntivo = même si + indicativo
aunque + indicativo = bien que + subjuntivo 
a pesar de que = malgré le fait que ("malgré que" es muy usado en la lengua de todos los días e incluso por grandes escritores, pero todavía no está reconocido por la academia como correcto, así que mejor no utilizarlo)

espero que te ayude


----------



## chics

lillaspana said:


> a pesar de que = malgré le fait que


O, simplemente:
A pesar de = malgré + sustantivo (o complemento nominal).


----------



## Albanygirl

NUEVA PREGUNTA​Ola todos !
J'ai du mal a comprendre la sginification de cette phrase :
"_ *Y si bien lo de* TCP ( Tratado de Comercio de los Pueblos) es un eufemismo para no hablar de libre comercio, el tratdo es un tratado de libre comercio."_ dans un article sur la communauté andine des nations.
Veut-il dire " et meme si" ? ou " bien que "? j'avoue que je ne comprend pas.
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Bonsoir,
Oui, c'est bien ça: "et même si _ce qui concerne_ le TCP est un euphémisme pour ne pas parler de libre commerce, le traité est un traité de libre commerce.


----------



## jprr

Bonsoir,
Et s'il est vrai que le ....


----------



## Albanygirl

merci beaucoup de votre aide !!


----------



## Nikem

Hola: ¿les parece bien esta traducción?

Original
_Tomaremos como base de apoyo la revista científica Crime and Delinquency, _si bien_ Homicide Studies –que trataremos más adelante– también hace aportes sobre este tema de la delincuencia juvenil._
  Traducción
  Nous allons nous appuyer sur la revue scientifique _Crime and Delinquency,_ bien que _Homicide Studies _–que nous allons travailler après– apporte aussi des contributions sur le sujet de la délinquance juvénile.

Gracias


----------



## Anasola

Nikem said:


> Original
> _Tomaremos como base de apoyo la revista científica Crime and Delinquency, _si bien_ Homicide Studies –que trataremos más adelante– también hace aportes sobre este tema de la delincuencia juvenil._
> Traducción
> Nous allons nous appuyer sur la revue scientifique _Crime and Delinquency,_ bien que _Homicide Studies _–que nous allons travailler après– apporte aussi des contributions sur le sujet de la délinquance juvénile.



Hola Nikem,

"…bien que… - que nous traiterons/aborderons plus loin - fournisse/apporte également des éléments à cette question de la délinquance juvénile"


----------



## YHE

Buenos dias,

en el presente caso, yo diria que suena aun mejor utilisar el "toutefois" que el "bien que".
la razon es el echo que la revista "homicide studies" se estudiara despues



Nikem said:


> Hola: ¿les parece bien esta traducción?
> _Delinquency,_ bien que _Homicide Studies _–que nous allons travailler après– ...



No soy experto en filologia, pero como Frances, el "bien que" me suena un poco exclusivo (caeria bien si no estudiaba despues la revista). El "toutefois" suena mejor.


----------



## Venus_Butterfly

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola a todos! Tengo dudas sobre la traducción de "si bien" en este contexto:

Frase original: Si bien partiremos del texto literario como base para nuestra investigación...

Traducción al francés: "...." on partira du texte littéraire comme base pour notre étude/recherche...

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda!


----------



## jprr

Hola:

si bien... ¿Y entonces, qué va a pasar?
Si lees el hilo verás que segun el contexto existen varias posibilidades...
y puede cambiar el tiempo verbal que sigue dependiendo en cómo armás tu oración.


----------



## totor

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
En un artículo* muy reciente sobre la pesca ilegal, y donde el autor habla de un nuevo reglamento adoptado por la Unión Europea en 2017 que endurece la legislación "pour les milliers de bateaux opérant à l’extérieur des eaux européennes", una frase dice:

_* Si ce règlement ne s’applique pas à la flotte chinoise*, impliquée dans maintes violations des règles de l’Union européenne sur la pêche illicite, non déclarée et non réglementée (INN), Pékin a annoncé en février son intention de sanctionner la pêche illégale pratiquée par les navires battant pavillon rouge._

Como la frase me parece confusa en su totalidad, si traduzco literalmente lo subrayado, me pregunto (porque esto mismo me ha ocurrido en otras ocasiones), si ese 'Si' que inicia la frase, más que un simple condicional, no tiene un sentido restrictivo y correspondería traducirlo por 'Si bien'.

* "L’appropriation des océans", Kyle G. Brown.


----------



## Philippides

Bonjour, 
Tu as raison, il ne s'agit pas ici d'un conditionnel. On pourrait écrire "Même si"


----------



## totor

Merci, Philippides  .

Je crois que c'est la seule façon de comprendre cette phrase.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Ese "si" es, efectivamente, un "si bien". Me he cruzado con muchos casos similares y no me cabe la menor duda.


----------



## Yura Khan

Hola, 
aunque hay aportes muy interesantes en el foro, sigo siendo dudando sobre el uso de "si bien" como sinónimo de "aunque" 

Sabiendo que :

aunque + subjuntivo = même si + indicativo
aunque + indicativo = bien que + subjuntivo

¿Se puede usar "si bien" en lugar de "aunque" en ambos casos?
Y si "sí" 
¿con qué modo? 

Lo que me puso la duda fue una frase de una profe en un video YT:
Para entender mejor, tienes que escuchar más español. 
*Si bien* *no hay* una poción mágica que te ayude a entender el español mejor, hay unos consejos que te quiero dar para que puedas empezar a mejorar.. "

Una búsqueda no despejó mis dudas.

Reverso dice que se puede traducir por "même si" y "bien que" :
Traduction si bien en Français | Dictionnaire Espagnol-Français | Reverso

wordreference dice que se traduce por "bien que" :
si bien - Diccionario Español-Francés WordReference.com

la RAE dice :
si bien
1. loc. conjunt. aunque. U. para contraponer un concepto a otro o denotar alguna excepción.

Total, me quedo sin poder usarlo mientras sigo sin entender. 😟
por antemano, gracias a quienes me pueda ayudar !


----------



## chlapec

'Si bien', a diferencia de 'aunque', nunca puede ser usado en una situación hipotética. Por lo tanto, lo que viene después de 'si bien' fue, es o será cierto o real, y siempre se utilizará el indicativo (al menos, esto es así en España).


----------



## Yura Khan

chlapec said:


> 'Si bien', a diferencia de 'aunque', nunca puede ser usado en una situación hipotética. Por lo tanto, lo que viene después de 'si bien' fue, es o será cierto o real, y siempre se utilizará el indicativo (al menos, esto es así en España).


¡Genial! 

Son tan confusos en frances los usos de "même si" y "bien que" que no ayuda a entenderlo bien. 🤯
même si / quoique / bien que

Te agradezco muchísimo tu ayuda, chlapec.


----------

